# My Betta Stiktos Video



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/photos/117580257786803034252/albums/5799248926470353489/5875045410782897810

I decided to mess around with windows movie maker and this is what I made.

Music is not mine. It belongs to the newsboys.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nice video kid...what kind of camera did you use ?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

That was a good video Betta man.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! I used a cannon powershot A570 IS. The battery life is absolutely terrible. It also doesn't do good entire tank pics. I used to hate that thing until I discovered macro function. Then I liked it. After exploring it more, I discovered aquarium setting! Now I love it. It takes great pics! 













































And it even has a plant setting.



























As I said before. I love this camera now.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

Pics look awesome


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! I try hard.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cool....i have an A-590...but i still can't take a decent pic...lolmaybe because i'm blind...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you see the little button that has a flower on it that says MF? Right below func set. Press it. You will get pics about as good as mine. On the settings dial at the top, if you go to scn, you can go through the different settings (it'll tell you what setting you're on in the screen) and press the buttons to the right and left of the func. set button, that should change through the different modes. Somewhere in there, there should be an underwater setting and an aquarium setting. I don't have one of those cameras, but ours look similar enough that I think it will work. Once you can get decent pics, post them!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the main reason why i don't take good pics is not because of the camera , but because of my eyes..my vision is a little off so i don't always focus correctly..
one of the reasons why i bought the A 590 is that "aquarium" mode...
the wife is pretty good with a camera and take great pics..she is much more patient than i..pretty soon she will be looking into getting a DSLR with a couple of lenses....it will be either a Canon or a Nikon...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Ah. Photography is tricky.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The camera actually has an "Aquarium" Mode? That is so cool.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That was a great video! NICE JOB!!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks! Yes, it has an aquarium mode. I was so surprised! The camera that I took those pics with was going on amazon for about 45 bucks when I checked it last.


----------

